
How America Lost the War on Drugs - optimal
http://www.rollingstone.com/news/story/17438347/how_america_lost_the_war_on_drugs
======
optimal
I hope this article isn't too off-topic/political. I just thought it was
damned interesting.

~~~
pchristensen
In addition to being so interesting, it's also a vivid case study in ideology
vs reality based action, and the importance of demand in determining supply.
Not to mention not underestimating your competition. All valid points.

